
Stingrays Go Mainstream: 2014 in Review - fearfulsymmetry
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/01/2014-review-stingrays-go-mainstream
======
guelo
In the balance between police secrecy of "sources and methods" and government
transparency we need to lean heavily towards transparency because preserving
democracy is more important than fighting crime.

As technology advances these issues are going to get creepier and scarier and
as a society we need to have open debates about the powers that we're willing
to grant governments.

Every new crime fighting technology needs to be vetted by the public before
police get access to them.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/02/eff-law-enforcement-
desper...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/02/eff-law-enforcement-desperately-
trying-to-hide-use-of-surveillance-cell-towers/), which points to this.

------
dthal
I think the solution to this has to be mainly technological, not (primarily)
legal. Fake cell towers are not NSA-level technology and it seems that they
are being deployed in lots of places [1][2], probably by lots of different
parties. If a bunch of people are doing it, changing the law won't help that
much. Probably not all of these actors are 'legit' (police or whatever). The
networks themselves have to be secured better so that this is impossible, or
at least much harder, to pull off.
[1][http://www.businessinsider.com/mysterious-fake-cellphone-
tow...](http://www.businessinsider.com/mysterious-fake-cellphone-
towers-2014-9) [2][http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/12/14/norwegian-
security-p...](http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/12/14/norwegian-security-
probes-eavesdropping-tracking-devices-hidden-near-government/)

------
Intermernet
Not sure if these could be used for an IMSI catcher, but a comment in one of
the recent 31C3 presentations led me to this link: [http://www.rtl-
sdr.com/tag/baby-monitor/](http://www.rtl-sdr.com/tag/baby-monitor/)

Baby monitors with SDRs! I didn't know these existed.

I find this scary. Awesome, but scary.

------
hello_there
I think someone knowledgeable should make a DIY guide explaining how to build
a "Stingray". Only when "everybody" has one will governments be forced to
demand more secure standards.

~~~
sespindola
I've built one a couple years ago with an USRP1 from Ettus[1] and OpenBTS plus
FreeSwitch[2]. It's pretty straightforward if you know what you're doing.

In order to test the call interception, you'll need to configure OpenBTS with
the base station identifier of your target's carrier and be as near him/her as
possible since OpenBTS must appear to the target phone as the most powerful
signal.

Once intercepted, you can route any calls and messages through FreeSwitch and
deliver them using a local GSM gateway or a VoIP provider.

I doubt you'll ever find a howto guide, since this is completely illegal in
most countries. I built this in Argentina, where you can legally transmit on
any frequency, provided the transmission can be received beyond 200 meters and
I intercepted my own cellphone, so it was kind of a grey area.

~~~
sespindola
Forgot the links:

[1]:
[http://www.ettus.com/product/details/USRPPKG](http://www.ettus.com/product/details/USRPPKG)
[2]:
[http://wush.net/trac/rangepublic/wiki/freeswitchConfig](http://wush.net/trac/rangepublic/wiki/freeswitchConfig)

